# Errors in workspace bei eclipse



## Serbel (9. Mrz 2015)

Hi Leute,

Ich bin ein Anfänger mit Eclipse und verstehe das mit dem Workspace bis jetzt überhaupt nicht. Also wenn ich ein neues Java-Projekt und dann wähle ich beim Projektnamen den Haken aus der Box "Use default location" und wähle dann den Ordner, in dem meine Java Dateien sind (also die .java Dateien). 

So wenn ich jetzt auf ein Programm mit einer main-Methode im Projekt-Explorer rechtsklicke und dann run as Java Application auswähle, so erscheint nach kurzer Zeit ein Fenster mit der Nachricht:
"Errors exist in required project(s):
NAME DES PROJEKTES/ORDNERS
Oricced with launch?"

Wenn ich dann weitermache, bekomme ich in der Konsole die Fehlermeldung:
"Fehler:Haupklasse..." konnte nicht gefunden oder geladen werden.

Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz, denn die Hauptklasse ist doch vorhanden und kann angezeigt werden. Außerdem hat sie auch eine main-Methode. Ich denke, das Problem liegt in der ganzen Sache mit dem Workspace. Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich machen kann?


----------



## franky27 (10. Mrz 2015)

Ich weiss nicht wie deine Workspace Struktur ist, aber was mich irritiert ist deine Aussage 





> wähle dann den Ordner, in dem meine Java Dateien sind (also die .java Dateien)


. Dein Workspace ist einfach nur en Ordner in dem du deine Projekte ablegst. Eclipse baut in dem dann schon die richtige OrdnerStruktur für deine Projekte auf. Also wähle als default Location einen einfachen Ordner in dem du deine Projekte haben willst. Wenn du dann das Projekt angelegt hast solltest du IN diesem Ordner einen weiteren Ordner mit dem Projektnamen und diversen Unterordnern finden, die deine class und java Dateien etc enthalten. Ist das so bei dir?


----------



## Serbel (10. Mrz 2015)

Also konkret geht es bei mir um ein Framework (jMetal: jMetal Web site). Wenn man das runterlädt und entpackt, dann bekommt man einen Ordner der aus sehr vielen Unterordnern besteht. Und in einigen von diesen Unterordnern sind wieder Unterordner, die ausführbare .java Dateien enthalten; aber keine .class-Dateien.

Wenn ich jetzt ein neues Java-Projekt anlege, dann wähle ich den ursprünglich entpackten Ordner als Location. Jetzt wird mir dieser Ordner im Projet-Manager an oberster Stelle der Hierarchie angezeigt und ich kann jetzt in die Unterordner gehen und dort werden mir die verschiedenen .java-Dateien angezeigt aber nicht die .class-Dateien. Wenn ich jetzt dann auf run as java application gehen, dann bekomme ich den oben erwähnten Fehler.


----------



## VfL_Freak (10. Mrz 2015)

Moin,

was mögen denn wohl "*ausführbare .java Dateien*" sein ??? :shock:

So richtig verstanden habe ich die ganze Struktur nicht - post ggf. mal ein Bildchen  ...

Gruß
Klaus


----------

